# El signo incial [ inicial ] de interrogación (¿) de forma reversa.



## Bona Park Kim

¡Hola todos!

Estudio la gramática española y casi todas las estructuras se pueden comprender con los estudios ya hechos sobre las reglas gramaticales. 
Pero, un día me preguntó un amigo. 
¿Por qué en español se ponen los signos de interrogación y exclamación al revés al principio de la oración?

Y sinceramente, no tenía la menor idea del por qué.
Sé que no siempre las ponen, si no que las omiten. 

Pero, ¿por qué habría la necesidad de empezar a ponerlas?
O sea, ¿cuál sería el origen de ellas?

Bueno, si alguien lo sabe, por favor. 
Me sería mucha ayuda. 
Gracias. 

Bona


----------



## duvija

Se ponen porque en español no hay una estructura especial para indicar que una frase es una pregunta. Por eso avisamos desde el principio, usando el signo.
Hace frío.
¿Hace frío?
Desde que las computadoras se hicieron más comunes, por haraganes, muchas veces ponemos solamente el signo al final, como en inglés. Los puristas están furiosos, pero es más fácil... (y muchísimos idiomas no usan signos de interrogación)


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Me llama la atención lo que dices, duvija. *Se ponen porque en español no hay una estructura especial para indicar que una frase es una pregunta.*

Hasta donde sé, ningún idioma tiene dicha estructura. En francés, inglés, alemán, catalán, italiano, te enteras que es una pregunta hasta el final. 

Me parece perfecto que en español se empiece una pregunta con ¿, o una exclamación con ¡
Sabemos así, desde un principio, qué entonación ponerle a la frase, cosa inexistente, creo, en todos los demás idiomas.

-¿Genial?
-¡Sí, genial!

En cuanto al ¿ o al ?, proviene de una abreviatura de la palabra latina queastio (pregunta), que derivó en *q*, luego en* ?*, supuestamente.

Mira aquí para alguna explicación:

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_d'interrogation (en francés)
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/¿


----------



## miguel89

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Me llama la atención lo que dices, duvija. *Se ponen porque en español no hay una estructura especial para indicar que una frase es una pregunta.*
> 
> Hasta donde sé, ningún idioma tiene dicha estructura. En francés, inglés, alemán, catalán, italiano, te enteras que es una pregunta hasta el final.


En inglés y alemán se invierte el orden de las palabras. Así, a las dos o tres palabras que leas, te das cuenta de que es una pregunta, aunque ésta ocupe un párrafo entero. En castellano también se puede invertir el orden en las preguntas, pero no es obligatorio ni muy usual; uno se entera por medio de la entonación, cuya falta en la escritura se suple con el signo de apertura.


----------



## duvija

miguel89 said:


> En inglés y alemán se invierte el orden de las palabras. Así, a las dos o tres palabras que leas, te das cuenta de que es una pregunta, aunque ésta ocupe un párrafo entero. En castellano también se puede invertir el orden en las preguntas, pero no es obligatorio ni muy usual; uno se entera por medio de la entonación, cuya falta en la escritura se suple con el signo de apertura.



Exacto.


----------



## Vampiro

Bona Park Kim said:


> ¿Por qué en español se ponen los signos de interrogación y exclamación al revés al principio de la oración?


No es que se pongan "al revés".
Uno es el signo de apertura y el otro de cierre de una pregunta o exclamación, y es necesario usar ambos.
Es verdad, a veces omitimos el primero, pero es incorrecto hacerlo.
_


----------



## Señor K

Complementando un poco lo que expresaron Miguel89 y Duvija, en inglés por lo menos existen los auxiliares "Do" y "Did" al principio de la oración para saber casi a ciencia cierta que la frase que enfrentarás es una pregunta. Claro, hay excepciones, pero es para establecer que por lo menos existe ese recurso.
Eso, aparte del poner el verbo al principio para denotar que preguntarás algo ("Have you...?", por ejemplo) que en español no corre, ya que tenemos la virtud de hablar casi como Yoda y que se pueda entender perfectamente lo que decimos, independiente de si estamos preguntando o no.


----------



## Vampiro

Señor K said:


> Complementando un poco lo que expresaron Miguel89 y Duvija, en inglés por lo menos existen los auxiliares "Do" y "Did" al principio de la oración para saber casi a ciencia cierta que la frase que enfrentarás es una pregunta. Claro, hay excepciones, pero es para establecer que por lo menos existe ese recurso.
> Eso, aparte del poner el verbo al principio para denotar que preguntarás algo ("Have you...?", por ejemplo) que en español no corre, ya que tenemos la virtud de hablar casi como Yoda y que se pueda entender perfectamente lo que decimos, independiente de si estamos preguntando o no.


Me vas a disculpar, pero los que hablan como Yoda son ellos.
Una diferencia grande es que en español las preguntas son con entonación ascendente, siempre una pregunta “suena” a pregunta, a diferencia del inglés (que es el idioma que conozco mejor) en que depende de la respuesta que esperas el tipo de entonación con que preguntas; no se pregunta igual si esperas una respuesta detallada que si esperas un simple sí o un no.
Eso además de lo ya mencionado del orden de los verbos y demás.
Gráficamente, y como la entonación no se puede escribir, en español se usan los signos que encierran una pregunta y por eso es que son necesarios ambos.
_


----------



## juicybone

Me imagino que es un asunto de arbitrariedad del lenguaje. Por otro lado, el abrir y cerrar exclamación e interrogación delimita la pregunta o la exclamación. Además, siempre he pensado que se cierra con el punto para abajo porque también funciona como punto final de la oración.


----------



## francisgranada

El español es probablemenete la única lengua en el mundo donde se usan los signos de exclamación e interrogación también al principio de la oración o pregunta. No conozco su historia, pero, según yo, no se trata de una necesidad lingüistíca dada por una entonación específica de la lengua española respecto a otras lenguas. 

Pero tengo una pregunta práctica: El uso de eses signos al principio de la oración o pregunta, ¿es "explícitamente" obligatorio o tal vez se acepta/admite su omisión?


----------



## juicybone

Es obligatorio. Su omisión es una falta de ortografía.


----------



## germanbz

Obligatorio, que yo sepa.


----------



## Jonno

Según el Panhispánico de Dudas no hay opción, se colocan dobles:

"Son signos dobles, pues existe un signo de apertura y otro de cierre, que deben colocarse de forma obligatoria al comienzo y al final del enunciado.

2. Indicaciones sobre el uso correcto de ambos signos

a) Los signos de apertura (¿ ¡) son característicos del español y no deben suprimirse por imitación de otras lenguas en las que únicamente se coloca el signo de cierre: Qué hora es? Qué alegría verte! Lo correcto es ¿Qué hora es? ¡Qué alegría verte!"


Leyendo el artículo hasta el final veo que hay una excepción, aunque es un caso muy específico:

"d) Es frecuente el uso de los signos de interrogación en la indicación de fechas dudosas, especialmente en obras de carácter enciclopédico. Se recomienda colocar ambos signos, el de apertura y el de cierre: Hernández, Gregorio (¿1576?-1636), aunque también es posible escribir únicamente el de cierre: Hernández, Gregorio (1576?-1636)."


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

También pueden consultar este hilo.

Hasta luego


----------



## duvija

Lo que dijo Vampiro es 100% verdad. En la literatura sobre preguntas/interrogaciones, siempre se explica la diferencia entre las preguntas para 'conseguir información nueva' (q-questions para el español, w-questions para el inglés), y las preguntas de respuesta 'sí o no'. 
Lo curioso es que esa diferencia existe en muchísimos idiomas del mundo (o al menos, en los que usan la entonación para marcarla). El español usa casi exclusivamente la entonación, sin cambios en la sintaxis. Claro, también tenemos el caribeño '¿qué tu quieres ...?'

Lo del signo al principio de frase, es simplemente una regla, tan válida como cualquiera. Ayuda a identificar pronto el significado. 
(Por supuesto, en muchísimos idiomas no se usa, y por si acaso, los tildes tampoco se usan en cientos de idiomas, y sin embargo, se hablan y leen perfectamente bien. Cuando tengan dudas, piensen en el chino)


----------



## Jaime Bien

Peguntarse por qué existe esta diferencia entre el español y otros idiomas tiene sentido, pero cuestionarse si en español no debería ser igual que en los otros idiomas, para mí, no lo tiene. ¿Representa algún problema poner dos signos en lugar de uno? Francamente, no. Además de las ventajas que ya se han mencionado. Incluso cuando la frase es tan corta que podría requerir sólo el símbolo de cierre, continúo prefiriendo la expresividad que ofrece poner los dos. Comparemos: Qué hay? o ¿Qué hay?

Por cierto, que también el español da sus pistas mediante la tilde de los pronombres interrogativos o exclamativos, pero aun así no sabríamos si se trata de una exclamación o una pregunta hasta el final de la frase.

El catalán ha optado por una norma intermedia. Sólo se pone el símbolo de cierre, pero en las frases largas, se permite poner ambos. ¿Qué se considera una frase larga? Supongo que eso queda a la libre interpretación del que escribe.


----------



## Gaia411

pues me imagino que es para saber que si tenemos una pregunta o una afermación. 
Pero os digo que en italiano tampoco hay una estructura diferente para preguntas y afermaciones (por ejemplo " Hai fame?" "Hai fame!") y sólo lo entendemos al final de frase que si es una pregunta o una afermación, y por esto (yo por lo menos) quando tengo que leer en voz alta siempre leo un poquito antes toda la frase así que me puedo enterar de que si es pregunta o no.


----------



## Jonno

Con lo práctico que es saber con antelación si es o no pregunta o exclamación y la entonación que hay que darle, lo sorprendente es que los signos de apertura no se usen en otros idiomas.


----------



## Señor K

Lo mismo digo, Jonno. Me sorprende que "nuestro" método no sea tan popular, considerando la diversidad de lecturas que tendría una frase teniendo o no signos de exclamación o interrogación al principio de la frase.

Es un aspecto que me gusta mucho de nuestro idioma y que le celebro mucho a unos cuantos chistes de Quino, que -para mí- se ha sabido solazar con este recurso. Particularmente recuerdo uno de Mafalda donde varias viñetas (con los integrantes de su familia) son unidas por una única frase que se empieza leyendo con mucho ánimo positivo y termina siendo casi burlesca sobre la ideade que el papá se compre un auto nuevo.

Creo que la frase va más o menos así:

"¿Y si le decimos a papá que cambie el auto justo en este momento de crisis? ¡Vamos!"

Bueno, el que lo haya leído comprenderá a cabalidad...


----------



## Vampiro

duvija said:


> Lo que dijo Vampiro es 100% verdad. En la literatura sobre preguntas/interrogaciones, siempre se explica la diferencia entre las preguntas para 'conseguir información nueva' (q-questions para el español, w-questions para el inglés), y las preguntas de respuesta 'sí o no'.
> Lo curioso es que esa diferencia existe en muchísimos idiomas del mundo (o al menos, en los que usan la entonación para marcarla). El español usa casi exclusivamente la entonación, sin cambios en la sintaxis. Claro, también tenemos el caribeño '¿qué tu quieres ...?'
> 
> Lo del signo al principio de frase, es simplemente una regla, tan válida como cualquiera. Ayuda a identificar pronto el significado.
> (Por supuesto, en muchísimos idiomas no se usa, y por si acaso, los tildes tampoco se usan en cientos de idiomas, y sin embargo, se hablan y leen perfectamente bien. Cuando tengan dudas, piensen en el chino)


Estimada Eduviges… ¿alguna vez no ha sido 100% cierto lo que digo?
Que no me crean es otro cuento.
Respecto de los chinos yo no me la jugaría a que no tienen acento; la otra vez recibí un documento en chino y parecía que había caminado una gallina sobre él, ¿quién me asegura que ninguna de esas rayitas no es una tilde en toda regla?
_


----------



## Erreconerre

Bona Park Kim said:


> ¡Hola todos!
> 
> Estudio la gramática española y casi todas las estructuras se pueden comprender con los estudios ya hechos sobre las reglas gramaticales.
> Pero, un día me preguntó un amigo.
> ¿Por qué en español se ponen los signos de interrogación y exclamación al revés al principio de la oración?
> 
> Y sinceramente, no tenía la menor idea del por qué.
> Sé que no siempre las ponen, si no que las omiten.
> 
> Pero, ¿por qué habría la necesidad de empezar a ponerlas?
> O sea, ¿cuál sería el origen de ellas?
> 
> Bueno, si alguien lo sabe, por favor.
> Me sería mucha ayuda.
> Gracias.
> 
> Bona



Pues supongo porque es para indicar el abrir y el cerrar de la oración interrogativa o exclamativa. Pero si tu pregunta es ¿por qué se indica de esa manera el abrir y el cerrar? estaríamos (me parece) ante un asunto tipográfico, y de este modo podríamos preguntarnos ¿por qué en español se ponen al revés los incisos cuando se abre el inciso y cuando se cierra el inciso? 
Y ¿por qué en español se pone al revés el corchete que abre del corchete que cierra?
¿Y por qué también el signo de la llave...?
Pero se trata (me imagino) de una cuestión de tipografía.


----------



## Aviador

Yo creo que Vampiro, en su primera intervención en este hilo, lo expresó muy bien: 


Vampiro said:


> No es que se pongan "al revés".
> Uno es el signo de apertura y el otro de cierre de una pregunta o exclamación, y es necesario usar ambos. […]


El castellano usa, además del signo de interrogación que en la mayoría de las lenguas va al final del enunciado, otro que va al comienzo. Éste se llama signo de apertura. Es decir, no es un signo de interrogación al revés, sino otro signo que va al comienzo de la frase interrogativa y que en nuestro idioma es muy útil.

Me permito, además, abundar en lo ya explicado por nuestros compañeros, citando algo que escribí hace tiempo en un hilo que trataba de este tema:


Aviador said:


> […] la razón de que tengamos en castellano también signos de  apertura es ayudar al lector a dar al párrafo la entonación adecuada y  comprender su significado desde el comienzo. Otros idiomas no necesitan  esto debido a que su sintaxis diferencia claramente las oraciones  afirmativas de las interrogativas, por ejemplo. El castellano es mucho  más flexible y permite ordenar las partes de la oración con gran  libertad por motivos de expresión, fluidez, estilo, etc.:
> 
> – _Estás enfermo._
> – _¿Estás enfermo?
> _
> Esperando la benevolencia de los moderadores, me permito contrastar este ejemplo con el equivlente en inglés y alemán:
> 
> – _You are sick._
> – _Are you sick?_
> 
> – _Du bist krank._
> – _Bist du krank?_
> 
> En estos idiomas, desde que comenzamos a leer, ya sabemos, por su sintaxis, que se trata de preguntas. […]


----------



## caseritos

Además, usar ambos signos - de apertura y cierre - sirve para poder denotar duda en una frase. Por ejemplo hablando de alguien cuyo nombre no recordamos "El otro día me encontré con tu vecino ¿Carlos? en la calle". Si no tuviéramos el signo de apertura, se interpretaría que dudas de si te encontraste con el vecino Carlos o no. el signo de apertura antes de "Carlos" indica, claramente, que lo que no recordamos es el nombre del vecino. 
Y, como ya muchos dijeron, tanto en inglés como en francés como en alemán se altera el orden de las palabras para hacer una pregunta:
You are crazy - Are you crazy?
Tu es fou - Es-tu fou?
Sie verrückt - Bist du verrückt?


----------



## Janis Joplin

Vampiro said:


> No es que se pongan "al revés".
> Uno es el signo de apertura y el otro de cierre de una pregunta o exclamación, y es necesario usar ambos.



Es verdad que uno abre y otro cierra pero.... uno no es la imagen de espejo del otro, uno está hacia abajo y otro no, creo que a eso se refiere quien pregunta con eso de que se "ponen al revés".


----------



## Jonno

Se ponen "al revés" como cualquier otro signo doble de apertura y cierre de cualquier idioma: comillas (simples, dobles, latinas, inglesas o japonesas), paréntesis, llaves, corchetes... No hay ningún misterio en ello.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Jonno said:


> No hay ningún misterio en ello.



Para mí si es un misterio ¿por qué se ponen al revés?


----------



## Jonno

¿Con los paréntesis o comillas tienes la misma duda?


----------



## Lord Darktower

Es solo una convención, Janis.

Al principio se ponían solo al final de la frase. La Academia lo llamaba punto interrogativo o interrogación y ya en el diccionario de Autoridades de 1734 se decía que 'se pone en el lugar donde el Autor habla preguntando' y que había que señalarlo 'con una s vuelta al revés y un punto debajo'.

La  Ortografía de 1754 oficializa el uso que ya se hacía de ponerse también al principio puesto que es desde ahí donde 'empieza la mudanza del tono de voz al preguntar'; y como la interrogación del final tenía esa forma ya sabida, pues la del principio es la misma pero al revés. Y ese es todo el misterio.

Es curioso que no es hasta 1884 (¡ciento treinta años después!) cuando en el diccionario se definen las dos formas ortográficas y se indica que hay que ponerlos al principio y al final. A más de uno se le escapó indicar la novedad en las nueve ediciones intermedias. No me meta usted prisa que estoy tomando café.

Un saludo


----------



## Vampiro

duvija said:


> Lo del signo al principio de frase, es simplemente una regla, tan válida como cualquiera. Ayuda a identificar pronto el significado.
> (Por supuesto, en muchísimos idiomas no se usa, y por si acaso, los tildes tampoco se usan en cientos de idiomas, y sin embargo, se hablan y leen perfectamente bien. Cuando tengan dudas, piensen en el chino)





Vampiro said:


> Respecto de los chinos yo no me la jugaría a que no tienen acento; la otra vez recibí un documento en chino y parecía que había caminado una gallina sobre él, ¿quién me asegura que ninguna de esas rayitas no es una tilde en toda regla?


Ya que han reflotado este hilo, aprovecho de aclarar este tema.
Ahora que estoy estudiando chino (las vueltas que da la vida) sí puedo afirmar que no hay nada que equivalga a nuestra tilde en su escritura, por lo tanto en ese aspecto, nobleza obliga, Duvija tenía razón.
Pero sí usan signos de admiración e interrogación al final de las frases, como en inglés.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Jonno

Todos los signos que se usan en pares de apertura y cierre son una especie de contenedor de textos, y según una convención no escrita (yo al menos no la he podido encontrar en ningún tratado sobre tipografía) la parte cóncava del signo es la que va pegada al texto que contiene. Pasa con paréntesis, corchetes, llaves y comillas, así que no es un misterio que pase también con la interrogación.

La única duda sería ¿por qué rotar el signo y no hacerlo reflejar, de forma que el punto quede abajo? Mi hipótesis es que se empezó a hacer por economía y comodidad: en el sistema de tipos móviles que ve usan en imprenta desde Guttemberg basta con uno sólo para los dos signos dándole la vuelta, mientras que si lo reflejas necesitas dos. Además, muchas de las familias tipográficas usadas en imprenta venían del extranjero y no tenían más que un signo, así que a los impresores no les quedaba otra opción.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Aventuro que es justamente por eso, Jonno, por el punto. Observe que se hace lo mismo con la admiración, se le da la vuelta para que no quede debajo.

Ya expuse en mi _post_ anterior que la denominación originaria que la Academia daba a este signo ortográfico era ‘punto interrogante’ o interrogación, y su sentido era el del punto habitual, fin de la proposición, pero con esa forma de s invertida encima para ‘indicar la mudanza de tono que exige la pregunta’. Supongo que los tipógrafos de la época que pensaron que en las frases interrogativas largas se debería indicar ese carácter desde el principio añadiendo otro signo, entendieron que si lo diferenciaban sin quitar el punto inferior podría producir confusión o solape con la puntuación de cierre de la frase precedente: punto, coma, punto y coma o dos puntos. Así que lo pusieron arriba, como en la admiración.

Pero vamos, que esto no deja de ser una suposición porque yo no estaba allí.

Un saludo.


----------



## darfox

El único idioma que conozco que utiliza este signo de interrogación (¿), a parte del español, es el árabe. Quizá la influencia que tuvo el árabe en la península ibérica sea la responsable de que se use este signo.
Como curiosidad, sin embargo, el árabe no utiliza el signo (?) Como se escribe de derecha a izquierda este signo se revierte, y se pone al final (a la izquierda).


----------



## Jonno

No tiene que ver con la influencia del español, porque en nuestro idioma no era normativo el signo de apertura hasta el siglo XVIII, y en árabe no se usaban signos de puntuación.

Y creo que el signo de interrogación que se usa en árabe no es "¿" sino un "?" reflejado horizontalmente como en un espejo. Quizá si se usa "¿" es porque en la tipografía usada no exista el otro.

Edito: efectivamente, es así. Aquí se puede ver el signo de interrogación para el árabe: 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Arabic_Question_mark_(RTL).svg

No sé si verá bien, pero aquí la pego como texto:
؟

Por cierto, releyendo tu mensaje veo que también describías el mismo signo. No había entendido bien tu explicación porque cuando dices "revertir" deberías haber dicho "invertir" o "reflejar" . Revertir es volver a lo que había antes.


----------



## ismeno

Es un incordio y un atraso. Otros idiomas que usaban estos signos, el asturiano, el gallego y el catalán, han suprimido el uso de los signos de apertura hace ya muchos años. El día que los integristas de la "ñ" decidan dejar evolucionar a la lengua castellana también serán suprimidas estos signos obsoletos. El castellano sí tiene formas de indicar interrogación, se llama tilde diacrítica: qué, quién, dónde, cómo, etc. Y en los casos que no se usen estos pronombres solo un lector muy lento (una persona que lea muy poco a poco) no va a darse cuenta de que se trata de una interrogación hasta que llegue al final de la frase.


----------



## germanbz

ismeno said:


> Es un incordio y un atraso. Otros idiomas que usaban estos signos, el asturiano, el gallego y el catalán, han suprimido el uso de los signos de apertura hace ya muchos años. El día que los integristas de la "ñ" decidan dejar evolucionar a la lengua castellana también serán suprimidas estos signos obsoletos. El castellano sí tiene formas de indicar interrogación, se llama tilde diacrítica: qué, quién, dónde, cómo, etc. Y en los casos que no se usen estos pronombres solo un lector muy lento (una persona que lea muy poco a poco) no va a darse cuenta de que se trata de una interrogación hasta que llegue al final de la frase.



En cambio no considerarás ningún "incordio o atraso" (vaya argumento más lingüístico) la existencia en Catalán de la Ç (que para encontrarla en la mayoría de teclados del mundo necesitas una combinación de altgra+número, o los muy prácticos a la hora de escribir guiones para separar todos los pronombres, o que decir de las comodísimas eles geminadas... 

Cada vez más hay que distinguir en los argumentos gramaticales y ortográficos los propios de evolución lingüística de los debidos a la pura holgazanería.


----------



## duvija

Gente, la escritura es una invención genial. Podemos hacer cualquier cosa con ella. Pero son solamente símbolos. Se escribe con dibujitos, jeroglíficos, silabarios, alfabetos, etc. Dado que todo es por convención, las cosas existen  o no. Más bien es 'tradición'. Y pensemos en los emoticonos. Volvemos al dibujito... 

(En un hilo anterior hubo cierta discusión acerca de los diacríticos. Se me ocurrió decir que 'no forman parte del idioma hablado' y alguien intentó defender lo opuesto. Dijeron que las comas se ponen donde hay una pausa. No. Se ponen donde la gramática ordena ponerlas (montones de reglas firmes a seguir). Si fuera donde respiramos, no leeríamos a veces trozos que parecen haber sido dichos por alguien con un feroz ataque de hipo. Porque la gente las pone donde se les ocurre, sin seguir las reglas. (No m encanta defender reglas, pero que las hay las hay)).


----------



## jilar

A mí me parece una solución magnífica el uso de _¿_, y totalmente lógica.
Cualquiera que sepa algo del lenguaje de las computadoras sabrá que es muy usual el empleo de apertura y cierre de etiquetas, de ese modo se le deja claro al ordenador cómo debe interpretar un texto. Y no hay posibilidad de simplificar el código empleando sólo etiquetas de cierres, las aperturas son obligatorias.
Por ejemplo para el ordenador saber que está ante un texto con código HTML se inicia el código con la etiqueta HTML
[CODE][html] se escribiría lo necesario y al final se remata con la etiqueta que cierra [/html][/CODE]
Tales etiquetas siguen esa pauta, apertura con un código y cierre con el mismo código precedido de la barra diagonal /.

Las características del español hacen que, de algún modo, sea necesaria tal puntuación, para que no haya ambigüedad al leer.
Si yo escribo:
_-Y no tienes que ir a casa a comer con tu familia?_
Aunque, obviamente, podría ser más larga la pregunta (tardaríamos más en llegar al "?"), no sabríamos que es una pregunta hasta ver el signo final que nos indica eso.

Porque la afirmación la decimos exactamente con el mismo orden, sólo cambia la entonación a nivel oral:
-Y no tienes que volver a casa a comer con la familia.
Pero eso ya no es una pregunta, sino una afirmación.

¿Solución que se les ocurrió en su día? Añadir un símbolo para concretamente matizar ante qué tipo de frase estamos, ya sea afirmativa, exclamativa, interrigativa. Y así no habrá tal ambigüedad, al menos al inicio de leer una frase.

En frases cortas ya no sería tan necesario (a nivel práctico me refiero), al menos para quienes tengan buena vista periférica*? 
De nuevo, la mayoría habréis empezado a leer la frase anterior como una afirmación, y sólo al llegar al final os percatáis de que sería una pregunta.
Bueno, si uno lee para uno mismo, no habría problema, pero supongamos que estamos leyendo para un público, en voz alta, claro. 
*
Cada lengua tiene sus propias reglas, a veces es simple convención, que puede cambiar con el tiempo, otras veces se busca ser practicos y evitar ambigüedades. Lo que no podemos es pensar que un idioma, el que sea, se tiene que adaptar a los demás.
No hace mucho supe de una tribu, africana si mal no recuerdo, en donde el gesto de afirmación (con la cabeza) era el que la mayoría tenemos para negar. Que la mayoría del mundo afirme subiendo y bajando la cabeza no quiere decir que otras personas no puedan tener su propio gesto.

Del catalán no sé sus reglas y su evolución, del gallego sí puedo hablar y cuando yo estudié existía y era obligado el signo ¿, ahora, por lo visto, los jóvenes se atienen a otras reglas. Reglas que alguien ha debido cambiar, por lo que fuera. Pero, desde luego, al gallego le pasa lo mismo que al castellano. La diferencia entre una afirmación y una interrogación es a nivel oral mediante la entonación. A nivel escrito tiene que haber algún modo de indicar tal diferencia, si ahora han decidido eliminar ¿, no sé cómo resuelven para casos como el ejemplo de antes, preguntas donde no aparece ninguna palabra inicial que nos haga suponer que será una pregunta, como qué, cuándo, dónde, ... y que son algo largas, esto es, que llegaremos a ver siímbolo de cierre ? bastante tarde.
La frase de antes en gallego preguntando sería, tal como yo estudié:
¿E non tes que voltar a casa a comer coa familia?

Desde el momento que empiezo a leer la frase, al ver ya el signo ¿, sé que es una pregunta y, por lo tanto, así la entonaré.
Si no aparece ¿, entonces no sabré que es una pregunta hasta ver el símbolo de cierre ?


----------



## RIU

Curioso esto del gallego. 

Ahora no tengo el enlace, pero en un portal de la Xunta, donde hay un traductor online, las preguntas te las devuelve todas sin el signo inicial. 

El corrector del word, si la pregunta es en subordinada lo omite. Si la frase es corta, también. Si la frase es larga, lo pone. Total, que me trae loco.


----------



## duvija

RIU said:


> Curioso esto del gallego.
> 
> Ahora no tengo el enlace, pero en un portal de la Xunta, donde hay un traductor online, las preguntas te las devuelve todas sin el signo inicial.
> 
> El corrector del word, si la pregunta es en subordinada lo omite. Si la frase es corta, también. Si la frase es larga, lo pone. Total, que me trae loco.


----------



## duvija

Es que esas cosas no tienen nada de malo, pero tampoco de bueno. Por supuesto, siempre hay que mirar lo que se hace en otros idiomas. Son datos que nos ayudan a entender cómo funciona el cerebro humano (razón fundamental para trabajar en lingüística). Si otros humanos viven felices sin signos de interrogación, tildes, usan idiomas ergativos, etc. usamos eso como dato. El cerebrito rellena lo necesario. No significa que hay que hacerlo trabajar demás, pero sí que la comunicación funciona con menos información. ¿No les parece importante ver más allá del español?


----------



## Jonno

duvija said:


> ¿No les parece importante ver más allá del español?


Los que vivimos en zonas bilingües/trilingües lo tenemos muy presente


----------



## Aviador

Claro, y los que conocemos más de una lengua por herencia, necesidad o afición, también. Por eso que, al comparar, veo en el uso de los signos de apertura del castellano un extraordinario activo. Allá ellos, los hablantes nativos de otras lenguas, si no los tienen. Ellos se los pierden.
Créanme que cuando leo textos en las otras lenguas romances que domino, no puedo dejar de echar de menos esos utilísimos signos de apertura. En los idiomas germánicos, en los que se usa una estricta sintaxis para diferenciar las afirmativas de las interrogativas, no los necesitan, pero ese es un caso totalmente diferente del del castellano. En nuestra lengua, la libertad con que podemos colocar las diferentes partes de la oración hace necesaria una marca al comienzo de ella para indicar que se trata de una pregunta o un exclamación.
¿Quién podría dudar desde el comienzo de la lectura que son preguntas las oraciones _Does he speak English?_ o _Spricht er Deutsch?_?, pero en castellano una oración podría ser una pregunta o una afirmación: _Él habla español_ / _¿Él habla español?_. Ni un verbo auxiliar ni el orden de los sintagmas ayudan a saber desde el principio si se trata de un pregunta. Por eso es que los signos de apertura son necesarios y tan útiles en nuestra lengua.


----------



## duvija

Son útiles, pero si no los usáramos, no pasaría nada grave. Tanto la admiración como la interrogación en el idioma hablado, se expresan fundamentalmente en la entonación de final de palabra/frase/cláusula, etc. Se supone que por eso tantos idiomas decidieron dejar esos ganchos para el final.


----------



## Aviador

duvija said:


> Son útiles, pero si no los usáramos, no pasaría nada grave. Tanto la admiración como la interrogación en el idioma hablado, se expresan fundamentalmente en la entonación de final de palabra/frase/cláusula, etc. Se supone que por eso tantos idiomas decidieron dejar esos ganchos para el final.


¿Y cómo pones un signo de entonación en un texto? Porque al hablar efectivamente la entonación ayuda, ¡pero aquí estamos discutiendo respecto de textos!
¿No es ese signo de entonación efectivamente el de apertura?
No es verdad que las preguntas se diferencien de las afirmativas por la entonación de sólo el final de la oración. Las preguntas en castellano comienzan con una entonación más alta que las afirmativas. Tú deberías saberlo, Duvi.
Como ejercicio, comparen las oraciones del ejemplo en mi intervención anterior: _Él habla español_ / _¿Él habla español?_


----------



## duvija

Aviador said:


> ¿Y cómo pones un signo de entonación en un texto? Porque al hablar efectivamente la entonación ayuda, ¡pero aquí estamos discutiendo respecto de textos!
> ¿No es ese signo de entonación efectivamente el de apertura?
> No es verdad que las preguntas se diferencien de las afirmativas por la entonación de sólo el final de la oración. Las preguntas en castellano comienzan con una entonación más alta que las afirmativas. Tú deberías saberlo, Duvi.
> Como ejercicio, comparen las oraciones del ejemplo en mi intervención anterior: _Él habla español_ / _¿Él habla español?_



¿Y cómo lo dirías si no tuvieras el signo inicial? No leemos palabra por palabra sino en pedazos tipo frase, no? Y eso sin contar conque el contexto te avisa si es pregunta o no. Si la oración es larga, el principio no cambia la entonación. Para el momento que necesitamos, ya estamos viendo el signo final con el rabillo del ojo.  No digo que no tengas razón, lo que digo es que no necesitamos realmente más información que la imprescindible. En todos los idiomas usamos más de un dato para todo lo necesario para la comunicación. 
Y eso sin meternos en si 'entonamos' cuando leemos sin hablar, o no. Poca investigación buena sobre eso. Me desguampé muchos años para ver cómo se podía confirmar, pero con poco éxito. Por ahora no lo pude resolver.


----------



## swift

duvija said:


> Me desguampé muchos años para ver cómo se podía confirmar, pero con poco éxito. Por ahora no lo pude resolver.


Ufa, te creo, te creo. Todo un berenjenal. Cuando me metí a estudiar con el _Handbook of Pronunciation_ de Luciano Canepari, tuve que darles bastantes vueltas a los conceptos de tonemas y preintonemas. En la Argentina, quien con más seriedad se ha dedicado a la reforma ortográfica del español, incluyendo la puntuación, es Karina Galperin, quien propone que abandonemos este garabato → _¿_ y empleemos este otro → _?_ en su lugar, al inicio del enunciado interrogativo.


----------



## duvija

Quería recordarles (a los que no trabajan en estos temas) que la entonación de la interrogación es distinta según si la pregunta es 'si/no' o realmente busca información. Tengo grabada mucha cosa en que lo que requiere respuesta 'si/no' ni tiene entonación de pregunta. En realidad, al escribir, ponemos signos que casi pasan desapercibidos en el habla. No muy curioso pero sí bastante...


----------



## swift

Es muy interesante lo que apunta la Duvi porque cuando la interrogación es meramente retórica, hay una caída muy marcada (quizá más próxima de la exclamación que de la interrogación). En estos casos, yo sí considero que los signos de puntuación salen sobrando:

—¿No ha llegado nadie?
—Carlos y yo, nada más.
—Claro, *y yo estoy pintada en la pared, seguro*.


----------



## Vampiro

Sólo por curiosidad, y usando como ejemplo la frase que mencionó Aviador, ¿cómo solucionarían sin los signos los matices de las siguientes alternativas?:

_Él habla español.
¿Él habla español?
Él habla ¿español?_

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Por curiosidad , acabo de hacer un experimento: me grabé y me salieron ocho entonaciones distintas (les puedo enviar la grabación, si lo desean ):

*(1) *Afirmación sin matiz emotivo particular (mera información): _Él habla español_.
*(2)* Afirmación con tono altanero: _Él habla español, para su información._
*(3)* Afirmación con tono aclaratorio, sin prepotencia: _—¿Cómo va a hacer tu novio para entenderse con los abogados? —Él habla español._
*(4)* Afirmación con tono distintivo, señalando (con la mano o con la cabeza): _Él habla español._ (Ese señor te puede ayudar: él habla español.)
Pregunta genuina (deseo saber o confirmar si Fulano habla español):
*(5) *_¿Él habla español?_ (James, el novio estadounidense de Carolina.)
*(6) *_¿*Él, *habla español?_ (Didier, de entre un grupo de varios refugiados de origen africano.)

*(7) *Pregunta retórica, con tono sarcástico o de desafío:
_¿Cómo que si se pueden casar? ¿Él habla español?_
_Bueno, ¿y cómo pretende encontrar trabajo, para empezar? ¿Él habla español?_

*(8)* Pregunta con tono de sorpresa: _¿Lars viene al teatro también? ¿Él habla español? ¡Yo no sabía!_ 
Y bueh... Con este pequeño experimento sólo quería poner de manifiesto que, si bien se me hace concebible la omisión de los signos de interrogación en algunos casos como el que mencioné en mi anterior intervención, también considero que existen muchas situaciones en las que la puntuación se verá limitada y habrá que recurrir a otros indicios para restituir el tono y la intención con que se emiten los enunciados.


----------



## duvija

swift said:


> Por curiosidad , acabo de hacer un experimento: me grabé y me salieron ocho entonaciones distintas (les puedo enviar la grabación, si lo desean ):
> 
> *(1) *Afirmación sin matiz emotivo particular (mera información): _Él habla español_.
> *(2)* Afirmación con tono altanero: _Él habla español, para su información._
> *(3)* Afirmación con tono aclaratorio, sin prepotencia: _—¿Cómo va a hacer tu novio para entenderse con los abogados? —Él habla español._
> *(4)* Afirmación con tono distintivo, señalando (con la mano o con la cabeza): _Él habla español._ (Ese señor te puede ayudar: él habla español.)
> Pregunta genuina (deseo saber o confirmar si Fulano habla español):
> *(5) *_¿Él habla español?_ (James, el novio estadounidense de Carolina.)
> *(6) *_¿*Él, *habla español?_ (Didier, de entre un grupo de varios refugiados de origen africano.)
> 
> *(7) *Pregunta retórica, con tono sarcástico o de desafío:
> _¿Cómo que si se pueden casar? ¿Él habla español?_
> _Bueno, ¿y cómo pretende encontrar trabajo, para empezar? ¿Él habla español?_
> 
> *(8)* Pregunta con tono de sorpresa: _¿Lars viene al teatro también? ¿Él habla español? ¡Yo no sabía!_
> Y bueh... Con este pequeño experimento sólo quería poner de manifiesto que, si bien se me hace concebible la omisión de los signos de interrogación en algunos casos como el que mencioné en mi anterior intervención, también considero que existen muchas situaciones en las que la puntuación se verá limitada y habrá que recurrir a otros indicios para restituir el tono y la intención con que se emiten los enunciados.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

swift said:


> Por curiosidad , acabo de hacer un experimento: me grabé y me salieron ocho entonaciones distintas (les puedo enviar la grabación, si lo desean ):
> Y bueh... Con este pequeño experimento sólo quería poner de manifiesto que, si bien se me hace concebible la omisión de los signos de interrogación en algunos casos como el que mencioné en mi anterior intervención, también considero que existen muchas situaciones en las que la puntuación se verá limitada y habrá que recurrir a otros indicios para restituir el tono y la intención con que se emiten los enunciados.


Hola.

Fíjate que gracias a tu pequeño experimento (por cierto, muchas gracias por poner los resultados y sus explicaciones), se me acaba de hacer más evidente y me reafirma en que en todos los casos de interrogación -siempre estamos hablando de textos *escritos*- son absolutamente imprescindibles *los dos* signos, el de apertura y el de cierre, da igual cuál sea el matiz de la pregunta.

Saludos


----------



## swift

Hola, Miguel:

Me agrada saber que mi experimento te resultó útil. Desde luego, se trata de una aproximación más o menos artificial pues en los laboratorios lo que se haría sería trabajar con grabaciones auténticas para ir aislando casos: los locutores no deben recibir ninguna clase de inducción en cuanto a los patrones melódicos que han de adoptar.

Sin embargo, creo que a menudo se nos escapa —como hablantes o como escribientes— la gran variedad de matices que presentan las aserciones. Y quisiera recalcar esto porque al parecer mi experimento no te condujo a la misma conclusión que a mí: hay patrones melódicos para los que ni el ortotipógrafo más avispado lograría representar recurriendo únicamente a la puntuación.

Pienso, por dar otro ejemplo que vendría a ser una variante del (1) supra, en las enumeraciones:

Dos personas están clasificando el elenco actoral de una serie de televisión estadounidense ambientada en Panamá:

—Él habla español, ella habla español pero no es muy fluida; él habla español, él habla español, ella también, ella también; él no, ella sí; estos dos… hablan español…

Frente a una descripción de este tipo:

—Él habla español, tiene experiencia en ventas, ha viajado por trabajo y no tiene familia —no está casado ni tiene hijos—, así que eso sería una ventaja para él y para nosotros.

Compárese con una descripción más laudatoria (con tono admirativo y casi sin pausas hasta “ruso”):

—Él habla español, inglés, alemán, polaco, ruso, japonés, italiano, portugués y coreano.

La puntuación no nos dice nada en cuanto a la entonación ascendente en las enumeraciones, ni en cuanto al alargamiento vocálico.


----------



## chileno

Refiriéndose estrictamente a lo escrito, creo que como dijo duvija: el cerebro hace su trabajo para entender lo escrito, a pesar de la falta de algún signo de interrogación o exclamación.


----------



## jilar

Yo entiendo que busquemos economía a la hora de hablar o escribir, y que el cerebro es un órgano portentoso que puede hacer maravillas a la hora de descifrar textos o conversaciones a priori ininteligibles. Pero por esa regla de tres, todos deberíamos poder escribir como queramos y que el lector busque la manera de saber interpretar nuestro texto. 
Si ya es, a veces, difícil entender un texto (este foro lo demuestra con la ingente cantidad de dudas que aparecen) cuando la escritura está regulada o se sigue cierto convenio/costumbre, imaginemos la situación si la escritura no lo estuviera y que cada cual lo haga como estime. Sería peor que la torre de Babel.

En español, si hay que eliminar un símbolo de interrogación, a mi parecer debería ser el de cierre. Pues con el de apertura ya indicamos donde empieza la cuestión y esta puede acabar en una coma o un punto. El de apertura funcionará tanto para cuestiones cortas como para las largas que no empiecen con una forma típica de cuestión, tal como: Qué, Dónde, Cómo, ...
Pues justo al comenzar la frase veremos que es una pregunta y no dependemos de ver que aparece el símbolo "?" al final.
-Tengo amigos ¿tú tienes amigos.
-No/Sí.
-Y si no los tienes ¿quieres tenerlos alguna vez.

Y en inglés podrían eliminar el signo que tienen, si nos ponemos a eliminar todo lo innecesario.
I have friends. Have you friends.
No es necesario "?" pues la estructura de la frase y el debido contexto le aclara a nuestro cerebro que la última frase es una pregunta. Y la primera es, obviamente, una afirmación.

En fin, que de ir a más (en latín no siempre existió la anotación que indicaba que una frase era una pregunta, pero se dieron cuenta de que era muy útil añadirla, y eso hicieron. Tampoco existían las minúsculas y los monjes medievales inventaron esas nuevas letras, porque las vieron útiles, ...) empezaremos a ir a menos.

*He dicho.* 
(Pregunto, exclamo, es una simple afirmación, digo con ironía u otro matiz) = Poned a trabajar al cerebro. Pero desde luego es ambiguo, así que habrá múltiples interpretaciones, todas correctas mientras no aclare qué quería decir en concreto.

PD: Pues lo del gallego, yo me enteré hace poco, por un crío de 10 años que lo está estudiando según los planes actuales de educación, ya que salió el tema en la conversación. Y así me quedé . Está visto que hay que tomárselo como lo que es, o sea, que dentro de unos años puede que cambien las normas a saber según qué razonamientos, tendencias o lo que sea apliquen.
Desde luego, con el gallego no hay que convencer a tantos hablantes de los cambios como por ejemplo fuera el caso de lenguas con más hablantes, como chino, español, inglés, ... En fin, lo tomo con optimismo.


----------



## DaniOne

Aqui les dejo este blog muy interesante sobre los signos de interrogación con muchos ejemplos

*Los signos de interrogación*


----------

